# the esperance hospital, eastbourne???



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI ladies,
ive snuck in off of the IUI boards. Just a quick question really. DH and i are looking into where to go next Just in case our IUI doesnt go according to plan. on our last few days of the 2ww and not feeling very   about it. anyway i digress. i wondered if any one had had IVF through the eperance hospital or if they knew any one that had? or even if they can shove us in the right direction of somewhere! at the mo our IUI is on the NHS, but as I have 2 children from my previous marriage we are not entitled in chichester for the IVF route. hope this question makes makes sense.
all the best for all your treatments
Corrina


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry i can't help hun, just wanted to bump up this thread 

pam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cheers pam 
corrina x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Corrina - I havent had treatment there, but by choice.
When we got referred for IVF we were still waiting for the go-ahead to get it on the NHS (before April 05) so we did a private cycle. The Esperance was on our potentials list but our consultant at the time told me they didnt have very good success rates.

Now, I dont want to sway you one way or another as clearly the clinic Im with wasnt a miracle worker either (being as we are still not PG) but if you go the the **** website http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Home they will give you contact details. I would seriously advise getting details from several clinics before making a final choice. Also, there is a board here that gives reviews (not sure if Esperance is on there) but worth checking out for ideas too.

We went with Barts in the end as their success rates and costs were best for us. We might be looking into the Tunbridge Nuffield if our next round of FET doesnt work out though...

Good luck, whatever you decide. Fingers crossed your IUI will work and you wont need IVF though.!

Kyla xxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Kyla,
Thank you  very much for your advice and the web site. definatly will ahve a good scout round. as DH is self employed we havent got much "our money" to spend, especially if its with a clinic with less than great results. i am also considering egg sharing as would like to give something back,
take care and all the best with future treatments, 
Corrina


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Corrina
We have just started our first ICSI cycle at the Esperance and have found them really helpful.  The consultant has been there a couple of years and we have been told that their results have improved and continue to rise.  Apparently the previous consultant didn't have a very good record which is why the hospital hasn't had a good name in the past.
Hubbie has two grown-up children from a previous marriage so we don't qualify for NHS either, and I couldn't face the thought of going further afield for treatment.
Best of luck with everything
Ali


----------

